# Datenbankserver Hoster



## Ichbinalex (22. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite gerade an einen Projekt in C#, wobei ich Daten in eine Datenbank speichern möchte. Nun suche ich eine möglichst günstige Lösung (wenn möglich umsonst) für die Datenbank. Ich kann die Datenbank leider nicht auf meinen Rechner laufen lassen, da es die Kosten sprengen würde. Am liebsten wär mir eine SQL Server Datenbank, da aber vermutlich nicht leicht(billig) ranzukommen ist würd ich alternativ auch ne mysql Datenbank nehmen. Weiß jemand von euch einen Hoster, der auch den Externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank zulässt?


----------



## PositivDenker (22. März 2010)

Schau mal hier : http://revido.de/paketuebersicht.php


----------



## Dr Dau (22. März 2010)

Hallo!



PositivDenker hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier : http://revido.de/paketuebersicht.php


Und Du schau mal hier: http://faq.revido.de/index.php?sid=322484&lang=de&action=show&cat=3 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Ichbinalex (22. März 2010)

dann fällt das Angebot schonmal flach


----------



## PositivDenker (22. März 2010)

Dann finde was besseres .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2010)

Hallo Alex,



Ichbinalex hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Nun suche ich eine möglichst günstige Lösung (wenn möglich umsonst) für die Datenbank. Ich kann die Datenbank leider nicht auf meinen Rechner laufen lassen, da es die Kosten sprengen würde.


Es gibt doch bspw. den Microsoft SQL Server Express - was spricht denn aus deiner Sicht dagegen?



> Am liebsten wär mir eine SQL Server Datenbank, da aber vermutlich nicht leicht(billig) ranzukommen ist würd ich alternativ auch ne mysql Datenbank nehmen. Weiß jemand von euch einen Hoster, der auch den Externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank zulässt?


Das, was du dann brauchen würdest, ist externer Zugriff auf die Datenbank. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass hier eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Traffic entsteht, d.h. von trafficbasierten Abrechnungsverfahren solltest du im eigenen (finanziellen) Interesse Abstand nehmen.

Groetjes,
- Arne


----------



## Ichbinalex (22. März 2010)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> 
> Es gibt doch bspw. den Microsoft SQL Server Express - was spricht denn aus deiner Sicht dagegen?
> ...



Microsoft SQL Server Express wär perfekt. Mir geht es weniger um das Datenbanksystem, als um den Rechner auf den es läuft. Mein Rechner zieht etwas zu viel Strom um ihn Tag und Nacht laufen zu lassen, ausserdem kann ich nicht schlafen wenn der läuft  

Ich finde nur leider keinen Anbieter für ne  MS SQL Server Datenbank (billig) hostet die einzige Lösung wär nen virtueller Server. Aber virtuelle Windows Server sind leider alles andere als billig (8,50 um auf na langsamen kiste mit 128 mb ram rumzuspielen ist bisschen viel ansonsten alle so um die 20 Euro im Monat).


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. März 2010)

Ich habe diesen virtuellen Server.

1 GB RAM reserviert bis zu 2 GB Dynamisch
5000 GB Traffic
30GB HDD

http://www.hosteurope.de/produkt/Virtual-Server-Linux-L
Ist allerdings "nur" mit Linux ausgestatt. Wenn dir Mysql reicht, sollte das etwas passendes für dich sein. --> ca 13€/Monat

für 5 € mehr bekommst du das ganze auch mit Windows
http://www.hosteurope.de/produkt/Virtual-Server-Windows-L
--> ca. 18 €


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2010)

Ichbinalex hat gesagt.:


> Microsoft SQL Server Express wär perfekt. Mir geht es weniger um das Datenbanksystem, als um den Rechner auf den es läuft. Mein Rechner zieht etwas zu viel Strom um ihn Tag und Nacht laufen zu lassen, ausserdem kann ich nicht schlafen wenn der läuft


Das glaube ich gerne  Wie hast du dir denn die Auswertung bzw. das Arbeiten mit der Datenbank vorgestellt? Muss das zwingend aus der Ferne erfolgen oder besteht die Möglichkeit, das/die Scripte auf dem gleichen Server auszuführen?


----------



## Ichbinalex (22. März 2010)

> Ich habe diesen virtuellen Server.
> 
> 1 GB RAM reserviert bis zu 2 GB Dynamisch
> 5000 GB Traffic
> ...


Ja sowas wärs, aber is mir für die Spielerei leider immer noch zu teuer.



Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Das glaube ich gerne  Wie hast du dir denn die Auswertung bzw. das Arbeiten mit der Datenbank vorgestellt? Muss das zwingend aus der Ferne erfolgen oder besteht die Möglichkeit, das/die Scripte auf dem gleichen Server auszuführen?


Also ich hab mir ne stink normale Windows Forms Oberfläche vorgestellt, wo ich mir dann verschiedene Statistiken anzeigen lassen kann. Per SQL Abfragen hätt ich mir halt die Daten dazu geholt. Die Statistik wird auch gleichzeitig von diesen C# Prog gefüttert. Größere Berechnungen hätt ich in das Client Programm gesteckt. Ich muss es zentral auf nen Server, weil mehrere Leute(schätz mal werden max 4 gleichzeitig sein)  (auch gleichzeitig) mit der Datenbank arbeiten können sollen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. März 2010)

ansonsten schau dir das hier mal an:

http://vsell.de/
http://www.vsell.de/?seite=upgrade

Prepaid.. monatliche Zahlung.
Und du kannst dir einen Testzugang für eine Stunde holen und diesen Testen.

dort kannst du deinen server je nach bedarf skallieren.
Grundbetrag ist 6€ dann allerdings nur 200mb ram.

Kein Windwos..nur Linux.


----------



## Ichbinalex (22. März 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> ansonsten schau dir das hier mal an:
> 
> http://vsell.de/
> http://www.vsell.de/?seite=upgrade
> ...



sieht nicht schlecht aus. Werd mir das mal genauer ansehen, wobei mir Windows immer noch lieber wäre, da MS SQL Server mit C# einfacher ist als mit mysql.


----------

